# Does anyone feed Acana?



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been using it for over a month. Same look and smell as Orijen, $20 cheaper per bag, and the bag lasts about a week longer.

It's a good food, but I haven't found it to be much different from other high quality foods. My dogs do well on just about anything.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

We feed Acana and have been feeding since Jack was about 4 months old. I really really like it. We feed the grasslands formulation but have also fed wild prairie when our store was out of grasslands. I know several people who have recently transitioned their dogs and are very happy with it as well.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Used to do Orijen, now do Acana Lamb and Apple because of suspected chicken intolerance. I like the company. Their bags are totally recycleble too and their local which is great.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Been feeding them Acana for almost a year now. We recently found out that Z is intolerant to grains, so we only use the "Grain-Free" range, which includes Grassland, Wild Prairie and Pacifica. Z will be 5 next April, K is just over 2. And they get 2 cups each a day. The biggest pack lasts about 4 to 4.5 weeks.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't feed Acana...yet. I am seriously thinking about making a change soon. It's a great company, the ingredients look great, and Gibbs has liked the small sample bag we bought. I'm not Canadian, but if I were, that would be another plus!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We don't feed Acana but do feed Orijen (Regional Red formula) All Life Stages. Each of our guys get 1 cup of kibble for breakfast and are raw fed for supper. 

Reno is 10.5 years old and was just given a clean bill of health from the vet on Monday. The vet did voice some concerns as to the high level of protein in Orijen but also said that as long as he was doing well to continue with it.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> This is SO unlike me, and I'm about to google. But I thought I'd start here.
> 
> Long story short: I forgot to buy dog food on the weekend. I had to go to the small store near me today, and they didn't have the crap I feed. (Okay, it's semi-crap, and my vet has told me she is the healthiest 10-year-old she's ever seen so why would I switch her food?). She's been eating the same food since she was born. BUT - I talked to the guy there, and he was very knowledgable, and he recommended Acana. It's chicken-based, like her life-long food, so I thought that was safe (it was why he went to this one) but clearly better than what I was feeding. I would LOVE to stay with this food, but know nothing about it (I can't believe I bought my dog food without knowing anything about it!), other than what he told me, and that it is made in Canada (love that) from Canadian sourced products (love that, too). Oh, and he said, same parent company as Orijen. That made me feel better.
> 
> ...


If you're feeding an Acana "senior formula", then I believe you are feeding the Acana line with grains which is not sold in the U.S. I often feed the grain-free Acana Wild Prairie as part of my dogs' kibble rotation. It really seems to work well for my dogs. I've always had good experiences with the Champion Petfoods which makes both Acana and Orijen.

Looking at the Acana Senior Formula online, it seems impressive on paper anyway. I'd suggest continuing with it for several months and then evaluate if it's working for your dog.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

We feed Mia the Acana Grasslands.

She does well on it (knock on wood). We went through a bunch of different foods for a while in Mia's first year because of diarrhea and gas issues. She's been on Acana for over a year now. 

I'm not a big fan of the smell of it though... but that's just me.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Acana is an excellent food. We fed Riley Acana for most of her life and she loved it. The only reasons we stopped is that it is a little pricey (we have 3 dogs) and we have to travel 50 minutes to get it. We now feed Fromm. Still have to travel to get it but it is more economical for us to feed 3 dogs Fromm vs Acana.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

My breeder recommends Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance organic chicken formula. Has anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. I just felt so... I don't know... negligent in buying a food I hadn't carefully researched. I have to say, I do love that it is Canadian (from just down the road, as the store owner said - ha), but I feel better knowing many of you have had good luck with it.

It is, indeed a grains-included formula - but chicken based. I also worried about high protein levels in an older dog, but I think this seems okay (though what do I know?). It is 370 calories per cup, 40% protein. Is that okay? It also has WAY more glucosamine and chondroitin than my previous food had. That's a good thing for my girl.

Tesia does seem to love it - or else she hasn't noticed the big switch. Tonight was the first full meal of Acana (fast switch over, I realize. I'm bracing for some runny days...) and she ate it up.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd love to hear more about Acana. I'm pretty sure I'm going to make it our winter food this year, unless I hear that people's goldens arent doing well on it.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Cute bowls!!!! 

And like I said, ours are thriving on it. Our handler switched all his dogs (5 goldens and 1 GSP) that live with him to it several months back and is loving it. A couple other friends of mine in conformation also switched their dogs and love it as well. 

We order when the sites have free shipping (pawschoice.com does right now, fyi ) so it's really easy and not more expensive to order online.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks so much! I am always trying to find one food that all the dogs can eat. Eukanuba Premium Performance is one and Innova too, but I always wonder if the ingredients are high-quality enough to be ideal. Fromm did not work coat-wise, can't keep weight on with Eagle Pack, yucky tummies with Canidae. I like Honest Kitchen Zeal, but I can't afford it! 
Acana it is.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

I fed Ryley the Acana Large Breed Puppy food til about a month ago. 
The past month while feeding him the Acana he was getting constant bouts of diarrhea. Couldn't figure it out... surely it couldn't be the Acana because he used to do fine on it. After a couple of visits to the vet and some meds.. and changing his food to the vet recommended Medi-cal gastro food while on the meds ... his diarrhea cleared up each time... but then he got it again when he went back on the Acana.

Finally a light went on. Could it be the Acana and not some bug in his stomach?

So we thought we would try the same dog food that his breeder (Auburnmist Golden Retrievers) uses.... Nature's Logic. Went to the store and picked up a bag of Nature's Logic Lamb formula (chose the lamb because the protein content is 30% where as the other 3 types of Nature's Logic (chicken, venison, duck & salmon) had a 36% protein content... didn't want anything that high because Ryley is only 5-1/2 months old).

Anyways, to make a long story short, his diarrhea cleared up immediately and his poops have been solid ever since.

Two thumbs up to Nature's Logic!


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I'd love to hear more about Acana. I'm pretty sure I'm going to make it our winter food this year, unless I hear that people's goldens arent doing well on it.


why you change from eukanuba performance?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Tesia is enjoying her new food!
For what it's worth, I've only ever heard glowing reviews regarding Acana foods. I know our local pet store is always advocating Acana and NOW! foods!! And the lady that owns the store has some beautiful doggies!!

Kim


----------



## chelseyface (Dec 19, 2010)

My senior dog is on Orijen (same company) and he is doing very well. His blood levels came back fine and he has been on it for several years. My younger dog as I posted was on Orijen for two years and now she had a pancreatitis attack. We think it's the high fat but don't know. Orijen has very high protein and high fat. Acana has lower protein and lower fat; some of my friends mix half and half. In hindsight thinking if I should have done that. I personally think the quality and the company is believable, and the finest. I am trying to find a comparable quality when I can get her off the Purina Vet prescription but limited choices because I might need 10% fat. Just be careful of the protein and fat levels.


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

The breeder I'm getting my puppy from in January, Charmlee Goldens, is feeding Acana to all her dogs: senior, adults, and the puppies (the pups are getting the puppy formula). I asked for two reasons: I wanted to buy whatever she has the puppies on, and her older female's coat looked so amazing!

- Tania


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

tanianault said:


> The breeder I'm getting my puppy from in January, Charmlee Goldens, is feeding Acana to all her dogs: senior, adults, and the puppies (the pups are getting the puppy formula). I asked for two reasons: I wanted to buy whatever she has the puppies on, *and her older female's coat looked so amazing!*
> 
> - Tania


Niiiiice!! And I have to confess, the fact that it's made in Alberta from Canadian sourced products is a big plus to me. She's eating "local." :

Tee is doing great on it - there wasn't even an icky transition period. Her poo has been fine, she doesn't seem starving, so I think I'm feeding her the right amount. I'm looking forward to seeing if her coat gets extra shiny!


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Those of you feeding their puppies Acana, how much are you feeding your puppy per day? As posted earlier, Murphy is on Acana Wild Prairie and loves it. We've been moderating how much to feed him... The recommended amount for his weight about 20 Lbs is 1 1/3 cup a day. I was feeding him 3 cups a day and took him back to 1 3/4 spread out over 3 times a day, then he had a growth spurt and is eating at each meal like there's no tomorrow. I upped the amout to 2 1/4 to 2 1/2 cups a day. He's still seems like he's starving especially at night. In fact, he's bringing his bowl to my husband and I to show us that it's empty! LOL Just curious how much others feed their 3 month old puppies? Thanks much.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

jackie_hubert said:


> Used to do Orijen, now do Acana Lamb and Apple because of suspected chicken intolerance. I like the company. Their bags are totally recycleble too and their local which is great.


What she said : J has been on it for a year, we love it !!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Acana Wild Prairie is a food for adult dogs. The feeding guideline of 1 1/3 cups for a 20 pound dog is for an adult dog. You have a growing puppy. He needs more nutrition than a full grown dog. I would start at least 3 to 4 cups per day while he is growing so quickly. 

Our Max eats WP now. As a pup, we fed Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food. Max eats way less food now than when he was a puppy.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I disagree, that a 3 month old puppy needs 3-4 cups of food a day. I do not feed Acana, but since Acana Wild Prairie is designed for adults, can you switch to Acana LB puppy or one of the all life stages? Puppies do need more nutrition than adult dogs, but I also believe, that too much nutrition can lead to a puppy growing faster and possibly larger than nature intended them to be.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

My puppy gets Acana Wild Prairie too, and if you read the (very) fine print just above where it lists the feeding amounts, you'll find information on how much extra to feed puppies of various ages. My boy is 10 months old now, so he still gets somewhat more than the adult amount.


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

Keltey started with the Wild Prairie at around 5 months old, but has since switched to Grasslands for about the last 7 months. She is 15 months old now and gets 3 cups a day. She is a lean 55lbs, with lots of energy and a nice coat. I wouldn't want to fed her any less. I've considered going a bit more actually, or perhaps switch to a higher calorie food. She's doing well on Grasslands (423 kcal./cup I believe), so I'd rather not mess with what is working.


----------

